# Wiring diagram Music Amp 7L6 035 456?



## streamfx (Mar 11, 2007)

I am trying to troubleshoot my Music Amp. Anyone have a wiring diagram for it? The two big connectors.


----------



## streamfx (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiring diagram Music Amp 7L6 035 456? (streamfx)*

Thought I would post this for everyone else since I paid the $29.99 for it








Multi-pin connector A, 24-pin 
1 - Left rear midrange speaker + 
2 - Right rear bass speaker + 
3 - Right rear bass speaker - 
4 - Left rear bass speaker + 
5 - Right rear midrange speaker - 
6 - Right rear midrange speaker + 
7 - Left rear midrange speaker - 
8 - not assigned 
9 - not assigned 
10 - Left rear bass speaker - 
11 - Center speaker + 
12 - Center speaker - 
13 - not assigned 
14 - Left rear audio input - 
15 - Left rear audio input + 
16 - not assigned 
17 - Right rear audio input - 
18 - Right rear audio input + 
19 - Control in 
20 - Left front audio input - 
21 - Left front audio input + 
22 - not assigned 
23 - Right front audio input - 
24 - Right front audio input + 
Multi-pin connector B, 23-pin 
1 - CAN Bus - Low 
2 - Left front bass speaker - 
3 - Left front bass speaker + 
4 - CAN Bus - High 
5 - Left front treble speaker - 
6 - Left front midrange speaker + 
7 - not assigned 
8 - Left front treble speaker + 
9 - Left front midrange speaker 
10 - not assigned 
11 - Right front bass speaker + 
12 - Right front bass speaker - 
13 - not assigned 
14 - Right front treble speaker + 
15 - Right front midrange speaker - 
16 - Ground (GND) (terminal 31) 
17 - Right front treble speaker - 
18 - Right front midrange speaker + 
19 - Ground (GND) (terminal 31) 
20 - Power supply - Battery B+ (terminal 30) 
21 - Power supply - Battery B+ (terminal 30) 
22 - Ground (GND) (terminal 31) 
23 - Power supply - Battery B+ (terminal 30)


----------



## Akrause91 (Feb 21, 2021)

What are the wire colors? And I have a multi pin 23 and 24 is one of them in and the other out? And one of the plugs are green and the other is grey.


----------

